# Hitler's secret son????



## Thorlifter (Feb 21, 2012)

Did Hitler Have a Secret Son? - Yahoo! News

Until his death in 1985, Jean-Marie Loret believed that he was the only son of Adolf Hitler. There is now renewed attention to evidence from France and Germany that apparently lends some credence to his claim.

Loret collected information from two studies; one conducted by the University of Heidelberg in 1981 and another conducted by a handwriting analyst that showed Loret's blood type and handwriting, respectively, were similar to the Nazi Germany dictator who died childless in 1945 at age 56.

The evidence is inconclusive but Loret's story itself was riveting enough to warrant some investigation. The French newspaper Le Pointe published an account last week of Loret's story, as he told Parisian lawyer Francois Gibault in 1979.

Le Pointe retells Gibault's reaction to Loret's claim:

"Master, I am the son of Hitler! Tell me what I should do," Gibault told Le Pointe.

According to Le Pointe, the "Paris lawyer, does not believe his ears. The man before him is rather large, speaks perfect French without an accent, and is not a crackpot. His inspiring story is no less true."

Loret claimed that his mother, Lobojoie Charlotte, met Hitler in 1914, when he was a corporal in the German army and she was 16. She described Hitler as "attentive and friendly." She and Hitler would take walks in the countryside, although conversation often was complicated by their language barrier. Yet, despite their differences, after an inebriated night in June 1917, little Jean-Marie was born in March 1918, according to Loret.

Neither Loret nor the rest of his mother's family knew of the circumstances of his birth until the early 1950s when she confessed to her son that Hitler was his father. She had given her only son up for adoption in 1930 but stayed in touch with him, according to Loret.

After this realization, according to LePointe, Loret began his journey to find out if the story was true, researching with a near-manic determination. He enlisted geneticists, handwriting experts and historians. He wrote a book, "Your Father's Name Was Hitler," that details that journey. It will now be republished to include the new studies that Loret believed confirmed his claim.


----------



## stona (Feb 21, 2012)

It sounds like a pile of you know what. I'm sure we all remember how the Grand Duchess Anastacia supposedly survived of the execution of the Romanov's at Ekaterinburg. Several women claimed to be her,the most famous turned out to be a German nut case called Anna Anderson. The real Anastacia perished with the rest of her family.
My mother's handwriting bore an uncanny resemblance to my mother-in law's. They were not related and grew up at opposite ends of the country(Blackburn, Lancashire and Canterbury,Kent). They did attend school at roughly the same period and that's how hand writing was taught in the 1930/40s.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikewint (Feb 21, 2012)

Unless Hitler's DNA survived this story will remain anecdotal at best.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Unless Hitler's DNA survived this story will remain anecdotal at best.



I watched a thing on TV the other day, and they were able to get DNA from his blood on the couch he was sitting on when he put a bullet through his head. I also believe they were able to get DNA from the Skull. Of course this all is relative to the fact that neither are confirmed to be from Hitler anyhow.


----------



## stona (Feb 21, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I watched a thing on TV the other day, and they were able to get DNA from his blood on the couch he was sitting on when he put a bullet through his head. I also believe they were able to get DNA from the Skull. Of course this all is relative to the fact that neither are confirmed to be from Hitler anyhow.



The skull would be debateable but there were only two people on the couch and only one of them was bleeding. The problem is are we to believe that someone preserved a blood stained sample from THAT couch.
I agree that it seems improbable.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## kettbo (Feb 21, 2012)

in the range I say


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2012)

There certainly is a resemblance.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah there is certainly a resemblance however I doubt it can be proved any further than it has...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 21, 2012)

Alder, had not heard about the couch blood but the "skull" was not a skull but a fragment of the cranium with what appeared to be a bullet hole in it. It had been stored in moscow somewhere, so uncontaminated DNA very unlikely. I believe that measurements can be made from pictures and certain physical traits are fairy constant so the scale certainly can be tipped one way or another but only DNA is definitive


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 21, 2012)

Hitlers nephew immigrated to the USA before WW2, served in the USN.
Changed his last name to Stuart-Houston, still has a living son in this country.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Alder, had not heard about the couch blood but the "skull" was not a skull but a fragment of the cranium with what appeared to be a bullet hole in it. It had been stored in moscow somewhere, so uncontaminated DNA very unlikely. I believe that measurements can be made from pictures and certain physical traits are fairy constant so the scale certainly can be tipped one way or another but only DNA is definitive



That is what I am talking about. The skull fragment. The Russians also have the couch (or parts of it). Neither can be 100% proven to be from Hitler however.


----------



## A4K (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting in any case. Be keen to see if anything comes of this.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting topic, Thor.

I don't think a mother tells a lie to her son about his birth especially when his father is infamous.


----------



## A4K (Feb 22, 2012)

Good point Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks A4K!

That is my experience from my mother and my ex-wife about their sons


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2012)

I thought it was interesting that the "son" would choose to wear the same type of mustache. I don't believe that was a popular choice given who it was associated with.


----------



## stona (Feb 22, 2012)

Shinpachi said:


> Interesting topic, Thor.
> 
> I don't think a mother tells a lie to her son about his birth especially when his father is infamous.



If only that were true. Sadly there are many cases illustrating the contrary,particularly when a connection to a famous,or infamous,person is involved.

Family stories gather detail and feasibility with successive generations,but it doesn't make them true.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikewint (Feb 22, 2012)

Stona, total agreement. Attention/notoriety/fame positive or negative is a major driving force for many. Same for the moustache, i.e. he chose it to enhance the resemblance


----------



## stona (Feb 22, 2012)

Some of these might be related to Hitler.

Cats That Look Like Hitler!






It's as likely as that French bloke 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 22, 2012)

stona said:


> Some of these might be related to Hitler.
> 
> Cats That Look Like Hitler!
> 
> ...



Oh that's great, that cat's even got his hairline.
I think there's a little Hitler in every cat, most of them are little self-centered a-holes.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 22, 2012)

I bet that is one pissy cat. Knocks everything off the countertop. "Look, I have conquered the country of Countertop. Next, the providence of Stove."


----------



## A4K (Feb 23, 2012)

Steve and Mike, I believe yas are right to an extent, but can you imagine a mother saying 'Now listen Janos my son, if the kids start hassling you in school, don't take it personally. It's just that your father was Vlad the Impaler and they're all orphans because of him...' ?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 23, 2012)

A4K, My experiences with other humans tell me that nothing whatsoever no matter how heinous is beyond humankind. So, actually, sadly, yes I can


----------



## A4K (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep, nothing is beyond us humans alright... hence expressions like 'The more people I meet, the more I love my dog'...

If this guy does turn out to be Hitler's son, I'm interested: DID HE HAVE KIDS???


----------



## proton45 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm no DNA expert, but isn't their a chance that a son of Hitlers would share DNA markers that are familiar to other close relatives of Adolph? In other words...all Hitler males might share some DNA?

Maybe not a 100% match, but it could narrow the odds on weather he is correct in his assumption...


----------



## stona (Feb 25, 2012)

proton45 said:


> but isn't their a chance that a son of Hitlers would share DNA markers that are familiar to other close relatives of Adolph?



Yes,and they wouldn't have to be male.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't resist ..... I actually admire AM


----------

